# New ESP/LTD for 2010 - MH417



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 6, 2010)

I did a search but I couldn't find any threads about this already - apologies if this is a repost.

Just checked out the ESP guitars website, and spotted this bad boy...








It's the only 7 on there, but there are a bunch of other cool looking LTD's coming out for 2010.

SERIOUS GAS.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 6, 2010)

I like it. MOAR 7's!!


----------



## Beardyman (Jan 6, 2010)

Throw out the EMG's and that thing is killer!


----------



## op1e (Jan 6, 2010)

Right up my alley, cept its not reverse.


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 6, 2010)

Would be gassable if it had purple quilt top.

As it is now... eh.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 6, 2010)

Beardyman said:


> Throw out the EMG's and that thing is killer!



you can`t, is an ESP/LTD


----------



## HottKarl (Jan 6, 2010)

Invert that headstock and it becomes pure sex.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 6, 2010)

Totally getting this. I've been waiting for LTD to do a new standard scale superstrat-shape 7.

Originally I was planning on getting a Viper-417... not anymore! This is exactly what I was hoping LTD would release.


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 6, 2010)

Not really exciting, but the rest of the new stuff  especially the 27 fret.


----------



## SPBY (Jan 6, 2010)

the 2010's are spectacular


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 6, 2010)

I guess it's not particularly exciting, but I have a thing for simple, straightforward guitars, especially black satin finished ones


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 6, 2010)

damn it and i just bought a six string ltd...


----------



## cyril v (Jan 6, 2010)

> A new 7-string LTD model is being added to the LTD line at Winter NAMM 2010. The MH-417 has a 25.5&#8221; scale mahogany body with a black satin finish. A maple neck, 24- fret rosewood fingerboard, Grover tuners, Earvana nut, TOM bridge with string thrubody design, and EMG active pickups complete this powerful guitar.



cool to see that these are shipping with the earvana nut... anyone get a chance to try them yet?


----------



## Xherion (Jan 6, 2010)

Not two weeks after I bought my S7320, all these tasty new 7s come out. Oh well, I got it for a steal and it should be nice after I put my blackouts in it.

I already have a MH-400NT so I couldn't see myself picking up this as well (although it has almost everything I want - except the TOM).


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 6, 2010)

The 2010 ESP's are ripping off schector so obvious it's not even funny.


----------



## metaljohn (Jan 6, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> The 2010 ESP's are ripping off schector so obvious it's not even funny.



Not really, They just started using the F headstock on the H series, much to my annoyance.

The only 2010 I liked was the silverburst, but I'd never buy it. ESP 2010 so far gets a . Maybe the spring or summer will bring better things for them.


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 7, 2010)

LTD F-417 plox.


----------



## maximummetal288 (Jan 7, 2010)

Really? One new 7 string and its ANOTHER black guitar? 

They really need to bring back the cockstock on the H series, best headstock ever!


----------



## spattergrind (Jan 7, 2010)

22km Tombstone said:


> I did a search but I couldn't find any threads about this already - apologies if this is a repost.
> 
> Just checked out the ESP guitars website, and spotted this bad boy...
> 
> ...




SICK!

I want one!
I have a M-307 and i love it besides the tremolo....hopefully this one will have a thinner neck.....
Good thing its Ltd so its affordable....


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 7, 2010)

Bekanor said:


> LTD F-417 plox.



THIS!


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 7, 2010)

Very cool, wouldn't mind getting one ! I agree on the reverse headstock but this will no doubt be serious bang for buck. I'd better start saving


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hope this thing is made in Korea .... >_<


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 7, 2010)

mat091285 said:


> Hope this thing is made in Korea .... >_<



Unlikely, the model number (417) seems to denote Indonesia (ie. Viper 407 was Korea, now is 417, and indonesia).

AFAIK, the 400 series is indo made now, whereas it used to be Korea. Signature series and Deluxe (1000) series are still MIK.

Not that it should matter terribly... country of origin is not always an absolute indicator of quality (cmon guys, we've been over this a million times).

From what I've read (have yet to try an indo LTD, so I'll reserve judgment, but I will play devil's advocate) - Indo LTDs are par with the MIK ones...


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## spattergrind (Jan 7, 2010)

possumkiller said:


>



too showy for me, i like a simple guitar....not too crazy of body styles or colors....


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 7, 2010)

^ I dig that NV-7... those are Japan market only though, right?


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 7, 2010)

Totally...... Fucking..... Amazing!  I want this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 7, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> The 2010 ESP's are ripping off schector so obvious it's not even funny.



They're the same company.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 7, 2010)

possumkiller said:


>



I need that guitar with an OFR-7.


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 7, 2010)

22km Tombstone said:


> Unlikely, the model number (417) seems to denote Indonesia (ie. Viper 407 was Korea, now is 417, and indonesia).
> 
> AFAIK, the 400 series is indo made now, whereas it used to be Korea. Signature series and Deluxe (1000) series are still MIK.
> 
> ...




I will give it another shot then .. as all those Ibanez Indo made guitars are putting me off. The unfinished necks are so rough ... dry ... like card board could be as different from the LTDs. 

BTW how does ur rockmaster sound thru the LTD SC-607B? do you use the EMG81-7 or EMG707?


----------



## maxident213 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bekanor said:


> LTD F-417


----------



## dewy (Jan 7, 2010)

Its kind of a bummer that they make all the LTD 7s that boring satin black. Plus most of the new 6ers are just Hellraiser lookalikes.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jan 7, 2010)

possumkiller said:


>



That's an interesting shape - and gotta love the teardrop headstock. I can't say I'm a fan of the peacock color, though


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2010)

Sweet. I'd prefer it with passives and a 27" scale but you can't be fussy! Look forward to seeing what else ESP have in store.



possumkiller said:


>



I'd so love that  Its beautiful.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 7, 2010)

-K4G- said:


> Not really exciting, but the rest of the new stuff  especially the 27 fret.


This. I like it but the BC rich stealth 7 is MUCH more exciting. If the MH417 was alder however.. that'd change my opinion. The 27 fret MHs on the other hand.. Took long enough to get them to the states! The MH327 will more than likely be my next buy, I was considering ordering an ESP 27 fret Edwards from japan because I was GASing for one so bad.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 7, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> That's an interesting shape - and gotta love the teardrop headstock. I can say I'm a fan of the peacock color, though



Yeah, I love that shape too, but would never ever buy a guitar with that colour


----------



## Kimling (Jan 7, 2010)

This would be my dream guitar if it wasn't for the EMG and their goddamn bass housings


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 7, 2010)

I've always really liked the horizon 3, ever since I saw Balsac from GWAR's custom in the old custom shop gallery. 

That would be a sick 7 in a less over the top colour and with an LTD badge (so it's affordable).


----------



## trippled (Jan 7, 2010)

No floyd, it doesnt exists.


----------



## CooleyJr (Jan 7, 2010)

Flip the headstock and make it a spalted top with PASSIVES and I'll sell my left pinky toe for it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2010)

22km Tombstone said:


> ^ I dig that NV-7... those are Japan market only though, right?


those were all custom guitars


----------



## EliNoPants (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah, most of the new H series just look like they're Hellraiser clones now...which kind of eliminates the entire point of bothering to keep the Schecter and ESP/LTD brands separate if they're just gonna be offering the exact same things (unless it's mainly a money/marketing issue, which i guess it could very well be), but if they were to offer that NV7 as an LTD, i might very well buy a pointy V just for how awesome that fret access is, and i don't like easily chippable guitars, i'm way too anal retentive

as it stands, BCR's Stealth 7 is looking to be the only guitar i've got serious GAS for this year


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jan 7, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> yeah, most of the new H series just look like they're Hellraiser clones now...which kind of eliminates the entire point of bothering to keep the Schecter and ESP/LTD brands separate if they're just gonna be offering the exact same things (unless it's mainly a money/marketing issue, which i guess it could very well be), but if they were to offer that NV7 as an LTD, i might very well buy a pointy V just for how awesome that fret access is, and i don't like easily chippable guitars, i'm way too anal retentive
> 
> as it stands, BCR's Stealth 7 is looking to be the only guitar i've got serious GAS for this year



I agree. The only two guitars that really impress me this year are the B.C. Rich Stealth 7 and Ibanez RGA 7 prestige...


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 7, 2010)

They're getting places, at least... black+EMG's is lame but they're going in the right direction.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 7, 2010)

D-EJ915 said:


> those were all custom guitars



Ahh, makes sense, lol.



JohnIce said:


> They're getting places, at least... black+EMG's is lame but they're going in the right direction.



+1, Exactly what I thought. As 7's seem to be gaining quite a bit of popularity again (Agile, new Ibby 7's, Schecter, now a new one from ESP/LTD) it will be interesting to see what products will be available over the next couple of years. 

LTD are playing it safe by offering a tried-and-true (albeit a bit boring) black-finished, EMG-equipped "metal" guitar. The Viper-417 was previously the only non-sig 7 they offered, and while I imagine it did fairly well (well enough to keep it in the lineup) it's very exciting to see them introduce a new 7 model.

If this new model sells well, I'd imagine they would probably look into making more 7 models, or at least offering different finishes, etc. Maybe a F-417 like was mentioned. 

Ok, well I can dream, can't I? 



mat091285 said:


> I will give it another shot then .. as all those Ibanez Indo made guitars are putting me off. The unfinished necks are so rough ... dry ... like card board could be as different from the LTDs.
> 
> BTW how does ur rockmaster sound thru the LTD SC-607B? do you use the EMG81-7 or EMG707?



Yeah, I mean I haven't played any indo LTD's yet but it's definitely not scaring me away. From what I've read/seen, quality seems about par. I'd leave my final judgment until I play one, though, of course. FWIW I did pick up a indo made FX-401 (to compare it to my MIK FX-400) and it seemed very solid and well-made. I was even a bit jealous as the finish on that one was better than mine 

As for the rockmaster... it sounds awesome. Currently I'm playing it through the FX return of a small Randall combo (RG75) while I save up for a decent cab. I have a power amp, but can't use it yet, lol. Still, it sounds really good with the SC-607B. The guitar is stock, so I'm using the 81-7's, I don't think I'll be changing them out - at least not the bridge pup. Maybe the neck pup I'll change, but I like it enough to keep it for now.

To me, it sounds very 5150-ish, only a little more smooth and round, and a little less fizzy, but the aggression is definitely still there. Best $50 I've ever spent on anything guitar-related, lol.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the new headstocks for the Horizons, I always preferred the Horizon body over the C-1, but I like the C-1's headstock better, so this new merge almost cures my cockstock GAS  Unfortunately, it's only available for 6's and 8's so far.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 7, 2010)

Well that's going straight on my shopping list.


----------



## Kapee (Jan 7, 2010)

FFFFFUUUUU! Still no 7-string eclipse!!!


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 7, 2010)

Since I actually don't mind actives, this could quite possibly be my first 7. Because I hate trems and 27" scales don't agree with me. We'll have to see the price tag, but here's hoping.


----------



## loktide (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm probably gonna hit this when it comes out 

i wish they had done a MH1007 version with an ebony board though.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 8, 2010)

ESP hasn't announced any of their 2010 signature series yet either, only standard series LTDs, so hopefully there will be a few new sig 7s too.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 8, 2010)

Tempting


----------



## dewy (Jan 8, 2010)

it makes me lol when people say "FLIP THE HEADSTOCK, NEW PICKUPS, DIFFERENT WOOD TYPES, etc, etc AND IT'D BE PERFECT11!!11" as if its ALMOST right but not quite...no, that'd be an entirely different guitar 

And on that note, I REALLY want this guitar


----------



## OwenD (Jan 8, 2010)

Kapee said:


> FFFFFUUUUU! Still no 7-string eclipse!!!



+1

They must not read guitar forums....
I'd be all over an Eclipse 7 like flies on shit!
Maple neck thru mahogany body, maybe a maple cap on see thru finishes, I'd like one with the same sunburst as the SC607 from a while back. An assortment of colors for different tastes.
Good quality tuneomatic (black of course), EMG's and an option of regular shaped passives. Ebony board etc. 25.5" scale..
They can do it, I don't see why they don't.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 8, 2010)

is this 7 25.5" or 27" scale length


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 8, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> is this 7 25.5" or 27" scale length



25.5".


----------



## dmoney760 (Jan 9, 2010)

ITS EVERYTHING I WANTED xDDD i cant wait for this to be in my hands ^__^


----------



## kittencore (Jan 9, 2010)

sexy! how long untill i can get my hands on one of these i wonder?


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 10, 2010)

Pretty soon I'd imagine, the 2010 EC-1000's are already available on eBay, DCGL, etc.

Probably Feb/March


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 10, 2010)

OwenD said:


> +1
> 
> They must not read guitar forums....
> I'd be all over an Eclipse 7 like flies on shit!
> ...



I would put money on that they do. Where better to get information about their customer demographic?

The MH-417 is already clearly a nod to forumites as it's something that the community has been asking after for a while.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wish it had a longer scale length and flipped headstock 

If the price is right, I'll greatly consider it.

When should it pop up online?


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 10, 2010)

I tried the MH-401NT (the 6-string equivalent but with gloss finish) and that was very high quality, so if that's anything to go by, this 7 should be ace too. Kinda getting fed up with my RG7321.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 10, 2010)

22km Tombstone said:


> Pretty soon I'd imagine, the 2010 EC-1000's are already available on eBay, DCGL, etc.
> 
> Probably Feb/March



Let's just hope my Blackjack ATX sells before then or I'll suffer GAS to the point of my drums possibly suffering the consequences


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 10, 2010)

VicerExciser said:


> Wish it had a longer scale length and flipped headstock
> 
> If the price is right, I'll greatly consider it.
> 
> When should it pop up online?


price should be $700 according to carlino guitars


----------



## budda (Jan 10, 2010)

1. I'd hit the MH-417 and refin it snow white.
2. i want that purple flake MC thing.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 10, 2010)

Very cool looking


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 16, 2010)

Buy ESP LTD MH-417 7-String Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Extended Range Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

I WANT IT


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Jan 16, 2010)

If this is is a good £200 cheaper than the SC-607B. I'm getting this instead.

Hopefully this isn't just me wishful thinking though.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 16, 2010)

FearFactoryDBCR said:


> If this is is a good £200 cheaper than the SC-607B. I'm getting this instead.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't just me wishful thinking though.



I have a feeling it's going to be around the same price as the Viper 7 but these guys are the first UK site to have it posted so far so you may want to give them a ring next week or just keep tabs on the site for a price.
ESP Guitars LTD MH-417 7-String Electric Guitar, Black Satin | DV247


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Jan 17, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> I have a feeling it's going to be around the same price as the Viper 7 but these guys are the first UK site to have it posted so far so you may want to give them a ring next week or just keep tabs on the site for a price.
> ESP Guitars LTD MH-417 7-String Electric Guitar, Black Satin | DV247


 
May just do that. The only thing that isn't making me say yes straight away is the fact it isn't a baritone. Which i think the SC-607B is? D:


----------



## Banana Wedgie (Jan 17, 2010)

Very sexy, I agree with the painting it snow white though.

Looks great in black but white is t3h n00 br00tz


----------



## McHeathen (Mar 19, 2011)

if you snoop around google you can find some smaller chains selling this badboy at 650. i actually found it at americanmusic for 650 but since i've always gotten my esp/ltd's at sam ash i asked them to price match and/or beat, they matched and then gave me a 10 dollar gift card (whoopee.)
oddly enough soon after that AMS went up to 700 as well. they musta gotten WISE. i ordered mine over a month ago, and apparently the guy who's taking care of me has called ESP about 3-5 times from what i know and they don't get back to him. kinda sucks since their NOHO branch is 10 min. away from my house. all i personally do is keep checking online retailers and see how further back their expected date keeps getting pushed back. to me, that says that several batches have already come out, but are just gettin soaked up like water on a sponge.

FYI only thing i'd change are the tuners. grovers are okay, but i just found some hipshot locking closed back tuners with 18:1 ratio for like, 15 bucks each. thats 75 per set, which is a steal in my opinion


----------

